# Black Forest Industries Spring Sale through April 15th!



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

​
*Spring is here and with it comes big discounts from your friends at Black Forest Industries. We never offer deals at this time of year, but this weather has us feeling extra generous. These discounts don’t come around often so now is a great time to jump on those parts for your projects, just in time for show season! Just use the coupon codes listed below during checkout to apply your discount. Sale starts now, and ends April 15th!*







​
*BFSSSKB -10% off Shiftknob and boot combo packages
BFSSPWR - 15% off PWRHAUS Parts
BFSSCCK - 15% off BFI Catch Cans
BFSSLNG - 10% off BFI Lights and Grilles
BFSSWSP - 20% off BFI Wheel Spacers
BFSSPEM - 30% off BFI ABA/VR6 Chips
BFSSMMT - 15% off BFI Motor Mounts*


----------

